
William Beaty demonstrates a smart approach to driving in traffic.  (2008) - tobmlt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGFqfTCL2fs
======
tobmlt
Ooo - first submission and I've botched it. Better to go directly to the guy's
site:

[http://trafficwaves.org/](http://trafficwaves.org/)

